# Für laaaaaaange Winterabende!!!



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

auch wenns im Moment nicht danach aussieht, die langen, für uns Angler schweren Winterabende werden kommen. 

Um euch selbige etwas zu erleichtern haben wir am vergangenen Wochenende unser Anglerpraxis Themen-Archiv mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. 

Hier könnt ihr euch jetzt durch ca. 1500 Aritkel (hab sie nicht nachgezählt  ) lesen.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Für laaaaaaange Winterabende!!!*

Vielen Dank für den Tip, Franz!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Für laaaaaaange Winterabende!!!*

Kein Problem :m


----------



## Acipenser (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Für laaaaaaange Winterabende!!!*

Merci Franzl,

wenn ich die durchgezählt habe, ob es wirklich 1500 sind, sind auch die langen Winterabende vorbei. Werde mir aber auf alle Fälle auch entsprechend Zeit reservieren fürs Lesen.

Schönes Wochenende noch


----------

